# Paid Spam: BH G4 Frameset 57cm for sale



## jalea (Jul 28, 2009)

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=17458&cat=


----------



## jalea (Jul 28, 2009)

*BUMP...PRICE Reduced*


----------

